# Herf at Hooters in Richmond, VA



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thursday April 7th starting at Herf House Cigars (Uncle Mikey's) around 6, moving to Hooters at 8pm

We'll be doing this every two weeks

Herf House Cigars
7921A West Broad Street
Richmond VA 23294
804-346-8655


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Will it always be on a Thursday?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

yes, but we will also be having other herfs once the weather breaks, on saturdays, probably once or twice a month


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

1 day to HERF AT HOOTERS!

Specials for the night:

8pm-10pm buy 20 get 10 free (special just for us)
10pm-close buy 10 get 10 free (special for everyone)


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

That was a fun night last night, thanks for the hospitality Mike and Zack.

And I do believe, deep down, that I ate more wings than zack. The reason his plate of bones weighed more was because of all the half eaten wings, that added the extra weight. Next time we get Glenn to count the bones to see who really won.

So there :fu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man Anita and I sure wanted to go.. Glad you guys had a good time.. I hope someone at least had a stogie or drink for us...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.steakandcheese.com/downloads/The_Wave_Of_The_Future.wmv

add one of these to the shop mikey


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

altbier said:


> http://www.steakandcheese.com/downloads/The_Wave_Of_The_Future.wmv
> 
> add one of these to the shop mikey


I would consider this but we can't get George out of the bathroom now. With one of these he'd never leave. Wonder what he does in there. mb


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Come on guys I want to see pictures of the hooter's girls....I mean herf


----------

